# open trailer vs enclosed



## GOOSE ROLLER

I am looking at buying a new trailer for hauling my goose spread, I had a 7 by 12 tandem axel enclosed but am wondering if I could make an aluminum open trailer work with a gear box built on part and leave the rest open for the wheeler. Anyone ever done or seen this type of setup.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

Why not just go with the enclosed so you can keep everything out of the weather? The wheeler will fit inside, plus it gives you more options on what you have space to haul. I change my trailer up alot through out the season by adding in ducks and snow geese as the season rolls on and also floating decoys. By having it all enclosed I can secure it and worry about it less.


----------



## GOOSE ROLLER

I already have an enclosed trailer but I am looking for a way to cut the fuel bill down a little by keeping the profile of the trailer down under the truck.


----------



## blhunter3

You won't save enough to justify it.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

Agreed, you will still be pulling extra weight and to add a box you are still adding a sail. if you don't have a topper on your truck that helps some if the trailer isn't a v-nose. But all in all, if you still are hauling a spread you'll need the space, if you are going small just pile them in the truck bed and go without a trailer. I have a 10ft jon boat I fit in the box of my truck and use that to extend it when I just want to puddle hop or to haul a small field spread. I can strap 3dz Dakota decoys down in the bed with blinds easy.


----------



## GOOSE ROLLER

I pull trailers for a living and by getting the trailer down behind the truck you can gain 4-5 mpg so it will absolutely pay, but the real reason is I have a need for an open trailer. Anyone have an idea for a low profile box to mount on the front half of the trailer.


----------



## clint_hay

or just get an aluminum enclosed trailer???

encolsed is the way to go, period. any trailer you're pulling with a gas vehicle is going to kill you on mileage....unless you drive a diesel


----------



## SDMAN

Go with a enclosed trailer.


----------



## GOOSE ROLLER

Bought a new 7 by 16 with a v nose.


----------



## SDMAN

GOOSE ROLLER said:


> Bought a new 7 by 16 with a v nose.


Do you like it?


----------

